# Computerized Atlas of Human Brain - Research Breakthrough



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

The brain map is available to view online -- any physician, researcher, etc. 
Brain Map - Incredible

WSJ Article -- Digital Map of the Brain -- we have never had this before

"Scientists funded by Microsoft Corp. co-founder Paul Allen unveiled a $55 million computerized atlas of the human brain Tuesday, offering the first interactive research guide to the anatomy and genes that animate the mind.

A project of the Seattle-based Allen Institute for Brain Science, the online atlas offers researchers a powerful new tool to understand where and how genes are at work in the brain. That could help them find new clues to conditions rooted in the brain, such as Alzheimer's disease, autism and mental-health disorders like depression.

"Until now, a definitive map of the human brain at this level of detail simply hasn't existed," said Allan Jones, the nonprofit institute's chief executive. "For the first time, we have generated a comprehensive map of the brain that includes the underlying biochemistry."

6 Minute Video

Watch the video if you don't want to read the article, which is short and sweet anyway.


----------

